# Welcome To Arachnoboards - Updated 2019



## Arachnoboards

If you're reading this, you've taken the plunge and have joined the largest invertebrate hobbyist forum on the web.

Please take the time to familiarize yourself with our rules *here* before posting.

Announcements regarding the forums can be found *here*.

*Some General Notes on Posting:*

Please post in the forum appropriate to your topic.  Threads started in inappropriate forums will be moved or deleted at our discretion.
Please note that *some forums have their own additional rules regarding posting*.  Please read them before you post in those forums.
Take a look at the "*Sticky*" posts in the forums.  These threads can be found at the top of any forum that has them.  Generally threads that have important and/or useful information as well as some of the more popular threads can be found there.
Classifieds ads go in the Classifieds.  If a post has a Dealer Name, Item and Price, it will be considered a classifieds ad and will be edited accordingly.  Please *do NOT* post classifieds ads (or links to classifieds ads) in any other section of the forum. It will be moderated accordingly.
PLEASE utilize the *SEARCH* function before posting.  We've been around a while and chances are your question may have been asked and answered already.  If what you find is not quite the answer you're looking for, you will at least be in the position to ask a more detailed question, which will lead to a more detailed answer. *Remember that including pictures can be a helpful tool*.
If there is a problem with a post, be it an error that you want deleted or a personal attack that you have come across, *DO NOT RESPOND*.  The quickest way to get a response from someone on the Arachnoboards Team is to use the *"Report a Post"* function by clicking on this button 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  in the post you'd like to report.
If you have any questions regarding posting, please feel free to PM or Email an Admin or Moderator.

*Some General Notes on the Tarantulas forums:*

We have 3 different forums for posts regarding Tarantulas.  Information on which posts go where can be found *here*.
Some excellent beginner tarantula information can be found *here*.
An excellent Rose Hair (_Grammostola rosea_) caresheet written by Stan Schultz (author of the Tarantula Keepers Guide) can be found *here*.
Only posts from the Tarantulas Question and Discussion forum will increase your post count.  *Posts in the Tarantula Chat forum and the Tarantula Pictures forum will not increase your post count.*

*Other Areas of Interest*

We have three specialized Geographical forums (Canada, Europe, Asia Pacific) for discussing hobby related issues local to your area.  The only requirement is that you reside in said location.  To join any of these forums, request access by posting in the appropriate thread here.
We have an off topic discussion section called *The Watering Hole*. Gaining access is easy. Just click here. Check off the box that says "join" next to "The Watering Hole". That's it, you're done and should have access to "The Watering Hole". (Please note that it might take up to an hour for it to activate.)

We hope you enjoy your stay on Arachnoboards.

The Arachnoboards Team

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

